# Photo Challenge Themes



## TwistMyArm (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey guys, 

We're curious to see what challenges you would like to participate in! Everyone can make there suggestions here in this thread. If we like your  idea there's a good chance we'll use it for a future challenge. 

Thanks everyone who makes a suggestion and keep in mind that if we don't use it it doesn't mean it was a bad idea. It simply means we've either done something similar in the past or we're looking for something that will appeal to everyone.


----------



## astrostu (Sep 23, 2007)

For one, I'd like a Sunsets theme (even though I know it was done a few years ago).

Some other ideas (don't know if they've been done before, but I know at least not in the last year) ...
- Waterfalls
- "Full House" (kinda vague, could yield a lot of different entries)
- Drink (not "drinks" ... again, could yield a lot of different kinds of entries)
- Window
- Darkness Enters (this could be a hard one)

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 23, 2007)

How about...

- flowers in the window

- thinking of you

- early morning

- rush hour

- from the beginning

Should provoke something interesting form those.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 23, 2007)

-Waterfalls, yeah.  I'm camping in the mountains of NC next month for the fall foliage and waterfall photography.  I'd be glad to revisit when that comes around.

- derelict buildings

- roads

- trash and treasures


----------



## Battou (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> - early morning.





kundalini said:


> - derelict buildings
> 
> - roads




- Time long past


- Equipment (May be too vague but should prove interesting to see what people call "equipment")


- Weapons (may be a little difficult, such a broad subject could encompass many things some of which rather popular subjects)


----------



## teachflute (Sep 25, 2007)

How about:

Simplicity

Music

Multi-cultural expressions

Kids of all ages


----------



## astrostu (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay, I have a few more:

- Food or Cooking (one or the other)
- Flame
- Publicity (this could be a difficult one)
- Patriotic (this could be interesting given the diversity on these boards)
- Pride
- Astrophoto (can't believe I didn't think of this one before)
- Coin


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone. We'll certainly be using one of them for the October challenge. Unfortunately we'll just need to decide which one :scratch:


----------



## Battou (Sep 26, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> Thanks for all the ideas everyone. We'll certainly be using one of them for the October challenge. Unfortunately we'll just need to decide which one :scratch:



little pieces of paper and a hat.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## TCimages (Nov 3, 2007)

MACRO


----------



## Jmad (Nov 3, 2007)

pride, wrath, greed...some sort of strong emotion/feeling


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

I would like to see a music challenge. Not so much as a shot of your fave band or whatever. More like the feeling you get when you hear NOISIA or Drum & Bass or whatever. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Battou (Nov 22, 2007)

- Lies (this could possibly yield some odd and fun interpretation)

- Deceased/dead (dark but holds a wide variety of possibility of subject)

- Rails (fairly simple but not guaranteed to all be the same)

- Wasted

- Obsolete


----------



## Mathias13 (Nov 22, 2007)

garbage/trash
animals you see on the streets(cats, dogs, etc)


----------



## sarahjean (Nov 22, 2007)

flowers

wildlife

people


----------



## evanGR (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd say children! It's always awesome to see little kids and great pictures!


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm going to dig up our old photo assignments from school..there are some good ones in there from what i recall


----------



## Battou (Nov 26, 2007)

This should be stikied, It keeps dissapearing due to the way the sub forum is set  up. I feel more suggestions would come this way.


----------



## _SnapShot_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Battou said:


> - Lies (this could possibly yield some odd and fun interpretation)



Like somebody last month who entered a bad exposed, bad composed photo, with no point of interest and had friends help give it 4 votes. We're supposed to look and think that makes it a better picture because it got more votes. It's still a poor photo and an insult.

He wins the lies category.

There have to be hundreds of people that come here daily. Why doesn't the contest get more real voters? That would make it more fun.

Challenge Theme. Candid, railroad, boat, bridge. Things that almost everybody has access to all the time. There are no waterfalls within 200 miles of me.


----------



## Battou (Nov 27, 2007)

_SnapShot_ said:


> Like somebody last month who entered a bad exposed, bad composed photo, with no point of interest and had friends help give it 4 votes. We're supposed to look and think that makes it a better picture because it got more votes. It's still a poor photo and an insult.
> 
> He wins the lies category.
> 
> ...



Not quite what I had in mind, the concepts should have some need for interpretation to inspire variety way shape or form, the word lies does not necessarily mean deception there are a few other meanings that could reveal some interesting things, not to mention the challenge is in photo subject and not challenge execution. I withdrew this image from last months challenge because I assumed that the idea would have been overdone, not the greatest picture but I thought it would not have been different enough to get noticed, in the end I don't remember seeing one. Inspiring interpretation is more important than availability in subject, it's up to the photographer to push the boundaries and make something that will fit the description by interpretation in a manner that it can be understood by all viewers that is the "challenge".


----------

